# Oberon Black Rose Ipad case...



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I finally got it and in person its GORGEOUS... Its hard to photograph with the Iphone but you get the idea.. I have had several compliments on it today , the first day I carried it.. In person it was impressive!

I took this in my kitchen and the light is a little brigher (I was trying to get the details.. combined with a cell phone) I still think it didnt' quite do it justice..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Told you so   It's BEAUTIFUL isn't it.

Have you used the leather conditioner on it yet?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Lovely.  I like it better than my red/black Wild Rose Oberon Tote Bag.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's truly gorgeous.  I only wish the Oberons weren't too heavy for me to use comfortably--I think that's very possibly the most beautiful color/design combo I've seen from them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty. 
deb


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I love my Dragonfly cover for my Kindle, but I have to admit to not liking the elastic bands on the iPad. I found a cheap leather cover where the iPad slips into a sleeve on one side and it has a cover. It works for now, but it just can not compare to Oberon. I really hope that Oberon makes a new version. Their quality is just stellar!


Darn it - I just went to Oberon and watched the video.....now I want one! Not in the budget for now.  My cheesy $19 cover will have to do.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, this might talk me into an Oberon.  How is it for propping into a typing stand position?
It's absolutely gorgeous.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That is gorgeous...wish I liked the corners... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't mind the corners since I have two corner covers for my Kindle and love them both. I am so excited, I can have a Hokusai wave cover again! I still love that one and miss the one I gave my sister with my Kindle 1 way back when....

L


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know if you saw the video on the website but the corners are not elastic.. just one of them and trust me this thing is NOT going anywhere... (They even shake it on the video.. its worth watching (I posted the link below)

to stand it is great MUCH better then my Medge because the cord allows for adjustment and its stiff enough not to slide but not too stiff.

Heather you did tell me , I left you a message at FB not sure if you saw it..  Thank you!

check out the video it explains some of the features but I was pleased to see some of the things they added for this case.

http://oberondesign.com/iPadvid01.php


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not crazy about the corners and I HATE the bungee and button arrangements.  Until we have a choice of the buttons and thongs that are on the Journals, I won't spend the money again.  Currently have the Ginkgo cover in red for my DX and use a longer leather thong for the closure.  It isn't perfect, but looks nicer.  I put my husbands K2 in the Journal cover.  He seems happy with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I don't know if you saw the video on the website but the corners are not elastic.. just one of them and trust me this thing is NOT going anywhere... (They even shake it on the video.. its worth watching (I posted the link below)


If you were responding to my dislike of the corners, Patrizia, I have every confidence in Oberon's product....I just really don't like the look of the corners. It would bother me whenever I had the cover open and could see the iPad with those things across the corners. But it's great that Oberon is offering an iPad cover as clearly many people like the corners just fine, and I'm happy for them. I'm happy with my Apple cover and my other four Oberon products...

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I admit since the frame of the iPad is black I don't notice the black corners.. On a kindle it could be an issue with some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And a lot of people don't mind them on the Kindle.  I just can't get past them, but that's okay.  Lots of other Oberon products for me to enjoy.  

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL Betsy.. its nice we all have choices.. I find I can't read my Kindle without a skin anymore.. at first I thought they would annoy me and then when I did take it off to change it out the stark white distracted me .. 

the only resason I mentioned it is I didn't want the assumption that all four corners were elastic. I do understand the corners with colors..I have an Medge case with pink corners and I DO find that distracting


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I really wanted an Oberon for my ipad, I love their products. But I'm so used to the functionality of the Apple case style, although I use the macally one that I can't get myself to switch. I wish oberon made a case that functioned the same way as the Apple case does.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And a lot of people don't mind them on the Kindle. I just can't get past them, but that's okay. Lots of other Oberon products for me to enjoy.
> 
> Betsy


That's the main reason I don't like it as well. The corner straps just don't do it for me. My current case design is great, but not of the same quality as Oberon. I had to make a choice and I went with the case design. My case is plain red leather - and at only $20 I'm happy with it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

It does function the way the apple does.. not sure exactly what you mean..I hated my apple case.. but the oberon does the stand up.. etc.. again can you give me more details maybe I can give you a better response


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

From looking at it, it doesn't appear to have the same seam on the back as the apple designed one so that it can stand up and be completely stable in landscape mode like in these pictures http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC361ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTcyMTgxNTk


----------



## tastytraci (Apr 25, 2010)

This cover is beautiful, if you want quality in a cover for your electronic device Oberon is the place to go.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

My daughter bought me the dark brown Tree of Life from Oberon cover for my IPad for Christmas. I have to say it is the most gorgeous thing I have ever touched. I love love love Oberon leather anyway, but this makes me so happy when I touch it.
I started out with a thin black leather magnetic cover on my IPad. While this was lighter weight and easier to flip the top around, it no way compares to the Oberon which is a piece of art work. I DON'T care if it is heavier,it is beautiful and classy and it protects my IPad very well. I want more Oberon covers, but this is silly so I will just touch my Tree of Life cover and marvel at it's beauty. If someone would ask my opinion I would say without hesitation, get an Oberon cover!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the iPad cover like other Oberon covers in that, as the leather breaks in, it will eventually fold flat(ish) around the back? I'm thinking of ordering one but am afraid it will be awkward to hold when I'm reading.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

When I first got the cover, I tried folding it over, it is kind of bulky. When I read, I hold it open like a book. It works for me. You can fold it over and with repeated use, it will lay flatter. I just prefer to not to bend it over. I hold my Oberon kindle cover open like a book, using two hands too. Was that your question?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

That was my question, thanks. I've used their Nook and Kindle covers like that, too (open, like a book) but worried the iPad would be too heavy to hold that way.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

It is heavy, don't get me wrong, but that is what I like about it. The heft feels safe, and it feels like quality. Not some thin thing. Oberon is pure class. Folding it around it bulky, but then again I never do that. Sometimes I hold the pewter knob when I hold it open, I like the feel of that too. I guess you can tell I am a big Oberon fan...


----------

